# Email Validation WARNING



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I got an email today asking me to validate my email because of an upgrade on the google servers. It provided a link. I selected the link, PROBLEM it ask for my user name, password, recovery email phone number date of birth. The site was englishlab dot con dot br


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the warning/info. Seems most all email providers are going through this recently. Even AOL and Windows Live had something like this over the last several weeks.
Must be the China at it again!!


Jet


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Very useful, there's another about exceeding your sending limits.

Just click on that email and away you go.

Do NOT, I repeat, do NOT click on ANY emails you receive from unknown parties, ever.


----------

